# Lets Talk Waterproofing



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

When it comes to waterproofing your muzzleloader during season. What tips, tricks or tactics do you use to ensure that it goes boom when you pull the trigger? I've used electrical tape over the barrel, and I've never noticed a difference in point of impact, but to be honest I've never actually tested outside of the deer I've shot.

I'll test two 3 shot groups next week when I can get out. 1 group with tape and 1 group without and post the results, but in the mean time, I thought we could get a discussion going and see if we can share some knowledge for new ml hunters and maybe I can learn something new as well.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

A little bit of TC Bore Butter on the bullet to seal everything up. 

The tape over the barrel is a good idea to keep junk out of the barrel.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I did alot of waterproofing testing with an old hawkin barrel years ago.

A wax seal around the cap, tape over the bore... I submerged the entire barrel for 15 minutes in a tub of water then test fired it, there was no detectable difference in lock time. I honestly have never used tape on a bore when hunting in wet weather though as I get a good seal between projectile and barrel wall. Patches can "wick" in moisture so if you shoot roundballs a little more care might be justified.

I do have a "calves-knee" for my hawkins but honestly a little wax is just as good. Heat the nipple and melt a thin film of wax onto it prior to loading up for the hunt. Placing a cap onto the nipple will press into the wax making a decent seal.

Most inline ML's usually seal up the breech end decently and I've never messed with any additional preparation to keep it dry. I've hunted in super wet weather and never had an ignition issue personally. My Rem700 is decently sealed with a primer, when removing the primer for transport I lower the hammer onto the breech which seals up the flame channel enough its never been a concern.

I also tested hydroscopic properties of Pyrodex once... I left a loaded and exposed to the air hawkin barrel for just shy of a year. Let it absorb all the moisture it could. Took it to the range and fired it, no noticeable difference in lock time.


-DallanC


----------



## fobit (Mar 1, 2017)

get a "calves-knee" for your flintlock
I tried a plastic sleeve made to cover the crack between a cap and the nipple, it cost me 3-point so i threw all of them i had away.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Never used a modern inline but DallanC was full of great, proven methods. But, I am going to stick my neck out a little and suggest that most...here's the stretched neck part...most misfires are caused by moisture introduced by the person that last cleaned the weapon. Your charge hardly ever gets so wet that it won't ignite. The flash channel is almost always the source of the misfire. Once in a while you'll get a wet cap or get your cap wet, but even the simplest methods...tieing a glove around the breach area covering the cap for example...and use a little common sense and you'll go bang every time.


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

I've never had any issues with a misfire, but again I'm also shooting an inline. I have my method with the tape for water and debris, and have never had any issues in the snow or rain. I'm just looking to maybe learn something new. I finally drew the elusive Utah LE Elk tag this year, so I'm doing what most people do in the months leading up to it. Overthinking things  
The last thing I want to have happen, is to have that moment of truth come and hear 'click'. That sound could haunt a man for the rest of his life.

So along the same lines, what methods do you use to keep your primers dry? I run a 3 primer rubber caddy on my sling, and then another one that holds nine in my pack.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

justismi28 said:


> I finally drew the elusive Utah LE Elk tag this year, so I'm doing what most people do in the months leading up to it. Overthinking things


The gun will be fine.

My advice, get a Gopro and a hat mount and make sure you turn it on. I had my gopro with me, left it in the blind when I ran up over the hill 300 yards away to blast my bull. Regret that decision and not getting it on film as it was a pretty awesome conclusion.



> So along the same lines, what methods do you use to keep your primers dry? I run a 3 primer rubber caddy on my sling, and then another one that holds nine in my pack.


I use both a U-View cap holder and the basic Dogbone. I keep them on a lanyard placed just inside my outermost layer (keeps perspiration off them) or breast pocket, depending on weather.

For sidelocks, the #11 caps I just keep in the speedloader cap or TC cap holder (I carry both)

-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Barrel Condoms......


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

When it gets really wet nothing beats the Gun Slicker, keeps the rifle dry and comes off fairly fast. I keep one in my pack all the time. https://www.alpineproducts.com/product/gunslicker-waterproof-gun-cover/ The slicker also makes a great dust cover to keep trail dust off the firearm when on the ATV.

These water grenade balloons are about the perfect size for the end of a muzzy barrel.
https://www.amazon.com/Pioneer-National-Latex-Grenade-Balloons/dp/B005IZMVZE


----------

